# New forum/format



## Chris (Oct 27, 2007)

*Art, Media & Photography*

Stuff to post here:


Digital art
Scans of your own art
Photography, camera questions, etc
Album cover designs & requests
Photoshop requests and tests
Anything else "artsy" that's basically non-music.


----------

